

Ask HN: Which cloud provider do you use? - hoodoof


======
lsiunsuex
Depends on the project

Small websites (local businesses) - digital ocean Little larger - rackspace
cloud

My most recent project that went live last week uses divshot for hosting
(because firebase hosting doesn't do SEO and divshot uses prerender.io),
firebase for the backend, cloudinary for image / video manipulation, mailgun
for system email, stripe for CC processing, google business apps for office
email, raygun for bug tracking, rackspace cloud for admin systems

------
gregmorton
SpiderOak and Mega.

